# My minnow cooler bait bucket



## ccm (Feb 19, 2014)

Just wanted to share this with yall. It is a 3 gallon Igloo water cooler converted into a portable insulated aerated minnow bucket. I came up with this about two years ago when my trusty frabill broke. I think this one is better not to mention cheaper. first time posting pictures so here it goes.






Total cost involved $34 (If I diddn't have the water cooler already)
$20 3gallon Igloo water cooler
$10 Bubbles Box aerator 
$4 Bubbles Bubble Doughnut Airstone
Compared to over $50 for most pre rigged minnow coolers


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like that will work fine.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2014)

nice job man!


----------



## fender66 (May 6, 2014)

Like I've said before.....

I love the creativity of the guys here! =D> =D>


----------



## earl60446 (May 6, 2014)

And he still has the nozzle at the bottom to get a nice refreshing drink of water.  
Tim


----------



## ccm (May 6, 2014)

I've used it for four years now without a problem. Kept a half pound of minnows (shiners in our area) alive for a month then caught a mess of crappie with them. If you do a partial water change about once or twice a week they will stay alive for a long time. I bought an aquarium air pump and when I get in from fishing I just plug it in an connect the air hose. You really need a good bubble stone to keep bait alive, I bought a bubble donut by Metal Marine Products to really put out the air/oxygen that the delicate shiners need. I used a Frabill minnow cooler for years until the latch broke then I built this thing. I think it works better and it was a whole lot cheaper. The drain works really well for draining the waste away that builds up on the bottom of the tank. Also I treat the water too, I use Shad Keeper and Jungle Start Right. This combination keeps the bait frisky and healthy which is what the crappie really like!


----------

